# Rambling Rose Engine



## TimR (Apr 7, 2015)

A good friend of mine, Fred Connell, is one of the most diverse guys I know. He co-designed and built the Rambling Rose Engine, an ornamental turning device, which he demo'd tonight for one of our local clubs. Not enough time to do a piece start from finish, but I figure some of the call makers will enjoy the pic of a trumpet call with knurling done on the "Rose". 
If curious about the Rose Engine", u can see more at http://ornamentalroseengine.com/rre/

Oh, Fred is the same guy who taught me blacksmithing fundamentals to make the pigtail flipper I made and posted here, as well as the cigar box guitar I made snd posted. Unlike me, he can actually play his guitar!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 8, 2015)

He is a Jack of all trades! Sure is nice that you can learn from him! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2015)

I would like to be buddies with him just so I could borrow his engine and knowledge, looks too complicated to own/operate for the layman......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

